# Karting - 25th March, 3pm - Lakeside - PAYMENT DUE!!



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

After yet another successfull race on saturday i have organised the next endurance race.

The Details are...

*The price is Â£35 each * Its normally Â£45 each if you were to organise this yourself! Â£35 covers the helmets, race suits, gloves, karts, fuel, trophy for the top 3 teams. No hidden costs on the day (apart from if you want to buy a drink or food etc)

*The date is Saturday 25th March 2006.* 3:00pm arrival and briefing. 4:00pm on track for practice and Race Start.

*It is important you arrive on time. Anyone missing briefing cannot race!!*

THE RACE

The race format will be as follows:

Teams of 3
15mins Team Practice (so 5 mins each)
Grid start in random order (although i may ask about proper qualifying)
90min (1.5hrs) race (actual driving time per driver is 30mins)
Twin engine karts good for about 55mph

Times are

*3:00pm *- Arrival, Sign in, Suits and Helmets allocated, Briefing 
*4:00pm *- 15 min practice 
*4:15pm *- Race Starts 
*5:45pm *- Race Ends 
*6:00pm *- De-Brief, Trophies, Beer etc

THE TRACK

The track is approx 900m long and can be seen in the pictures attached.










The address is

Lakeside Karting Raceway
Arterial Road (A1306)
Thurrock
Essex
RM19 1EA

CLICK HERE for detailed map

I need 45 people minimum for this to go ahead.

thanks.

*ALSO* I thought id mention... this is not exclusively for forum members. If you have a friend or 2 you think would do it then invite them aswell as to be honest i doubt we will get all 45 from the forum anyway! Cheers! (obviously please tell me if you DO know someone that can come so i can keep track of numbers! TA)

Please can everyone let me know their full names aswell and also the full names of their friends that are coming to race.
___________________________________________________

SO FAR - *Green = Paid*

*CORRADO FORUM*

*Jedi-Knight83 - (Nathan Willits)
PKRIPPER - (Matthew Bullock)
PKRIPPER Mate 1 - (Arron Burgess)
PKRIPPER Mate 2 - (Gurdeep Thethi)
Andi - (Andi Taylor)
Andi Mate 1 - (Paul Nolleth)
Andi Mate 2 - (Charles Taylor) 
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 2 - (Mat Crowe)
vwcvr6 - (Krish Bodiratne)
vwcvr6 Mate 1 - (Dave White)
vwcvr6 Mate 2 - (Stuart)*
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 1 - (Stuart McLean)

*CLUB LUPO*

*Loop GTi - (Robert Courtneidge)
Loop GTi Mate 1 - (Robin O'Toole)
Loop GTi Mate 2 - (James Watson)*

*TT FORUM*

*ScoTTy - (Paul Scott)
genocidalduck - (Jamie Ponder)
ScoTTy Mate 1 - (Andy Fielder)*

*MISC*

*Ipswich audi 1 - (Paul Osbourne) 
Ipswich audi 2 - (Chris Freeman) 
Ipswich audi 3 - (Jonny Ractcliff)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 3 - (John Skinner)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 4 - (Davinia Skinner)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 5 - (Paul Skinner)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 9 - (Ed Ackroyd)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 10 - (Ralph Pendry)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 11 - (Jonny Carter)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 6 - (Steve Newman)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 7 - (Gail Dawson)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 8 - (Matt Newman)
Misc 4 - (Andre Henderson)
Misc 5 - (Sasha Ryazantsev)
Misc 6 - (Mary Medike)
Misc 10 - (Robert Boothby)
Misc 11 - (Daniel Monk)
Misc 12 - (Mark Negus)*
Misc 1 - (Vlad Sinani)
Misc 2 - (Andrei Makarov)
Misc 3 - (Denis Belyaev)
Misc 7 - (Artem Bezbashenniy)
Misc 8 - (Max Chmychuk)
Misc 9 - (Elena Chmychuk)

___________________________________________________

*!!PAYMENT!!*

Payment is required in full. This is because i have to pay for the whole thing on my card before the event. I know its quite far in the future but you can pay now and it will secure your space.

All payments will be fully refundable up until the time i pay for the track... which is normally a couple of weeks before the race!

After that time any person dropping out will only receive a refund if i manage to find another paying participant to fill the vacant space!

Refunds would be via cheque or bank transfer and will be Â£35 (even if you paid slightly more for paypal)



___________________________________________________

*TEAMS*

Once you have paid you will be allocated a team (unless you have organised your own team)
The start will be a rolling grid in a random order so dont worry if your team gets a high number.... it doesnt mean you will start at the back.

*1 - JK Racing*

Jedi-Knight83 - (Nathan Willits)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 2 - (Mat Crowe)
-

*2 - Minardi*

Loop GTi - (Robert Courtneidge)
Loop GTi Mate 1 - (Robin O'Toole)
Loop GTi Mate 2 - (James Watson)

*3 - Team MAG*

PKRIPPER - (Matthew Bullock)
PKRIPPER Mate 1 - (Arron Burgess)
PKRIPPER Mate 2 - (Gurdeep Thethi)

*4 - Racing Pumas*

Ipswich audi 1 - (Paul Osbourne) 
Ipswich audi 2 - (Chris Freeman) 
Ipswich audi 3 - (Jonny Ractcliff)

*5 - TT Forum*

ScoTTy - (Paul Scott)
genocidalduck - (Jamie Ponder)
ScoTTy Mate 1 - (Andy Fielder)

*6 - TBC*

Jedi-Knight83 Mate 3 - (John Skinner)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 4 - (Davinia Skinner)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 5 - (Paul Skinner)

*7 - TBC*

Andi - (Andi Taylor)
Andi Mate 1 - (Paul Nolleth)
Andi Mate 2 - (Charles Taylor)

*8 - Corrado Forum*

vwcvr6 - (Krish Bodiratne)
vwcvr6 Mate 1 - (Dave White)
vwcvr6 Mate 2 - (Stuart)

*9 - TBC*

Jedi-Knight83 Mate 9 - (Ed Ackroyd)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 10 - (Ralph Pendry)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 11 - (Jonny Carter)

*10 - TBC*

Jedi-Knight83 Mate 6 - (Steve Newman)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 7 - (Gail Dawson)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 8 - (Matt Newman)

*11 - Junior Maniacs*

Misc 4 - (Andre Henderson)
Misc 5 - (Sasha Ryazantsev)
Misc 6 - (Mary Medike)

*12 - MRD Racing*

Misc 10 - (Robert Boothby)
Misc 11 - (Daniel Monk)
Misc 12 - (Mark Negus)

___________________________________________________


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

bump


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Currently it's not looking good for my guys :

Bike GP on at Brands Hatch.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

whoops. thats a shame. if things change let me know.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'll see if i can get some of the LEEKers interested.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

cool, who are LEEKers?

you can refer them to www.nathanwillits.com/karting for info if you want


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

London east, essex and Kent meets......We are all pretty much based around the m25 a13 So all pretty close to Lakeside


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As an attendee to one LEEK meet I hereby offer my driving service to the LEEK team. :roll:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> London east, essex and Kent meets......We are all pretty much based around the m25 a13 So all pretty close to Lakeside


they include the Kray twins and the Mitchell brothers :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> As an attendee to one LEEK meet I hereby offer my driving service to the LEEK team. :roll:


Thats one.

So we either need just one more or four. I will put it to them.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > As an attendee to one LEEK meet I hereby offer my driving service to the LEEK team. :roll:
> ...


I will be up for that it sounds good.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

cool... list updated... about half way there with numbers now.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nice one Chris....So how do we pay? As a group or seperate?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

details for payment can be found in the first post. please pay separately.

thanks.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

did you manage to get any more LEEK people to the karting event?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> did you manage to get any more LEEK people to the karting event?


No takers yet.....I'll see them on the 12tyh and see if i can convince anyone.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

bump

still need a few more people for this event...

.. and for the people that have said they are interested can they think about paying this month please.

thanks

Nathan


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

still spaces if anyone else is interested


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi, can people start thinking about paying before the of 25th feb please.

thanks


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yep.

I'll start thinking about it. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Me two


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

bump


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

HI... really need to get another couple of definate teams down pretty soon!! if you have been thinking of doing this but havent shown your interest yet please can you do so.

*Also.... can those who have already shown their interest please let me know ASAP if they are no longer planning on coming!*

at leaset then i know how many people i still need to find.

thanks again

Nathan


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

PAID 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

PAID


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Where's our team mate?

Oi!! Get yer dosh out! :roll:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Where's our team mate?
> 
> Oi!! Get yer dosh out! :roll:


All paid up!!  we are going to have to start thinking about tactics!! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Where's our team mate?
> ...


Leave it to me.....you guys just watch from the sidelines i'll do the whole race and drive us to victory  :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Guys,

I have double bboked myself that day, its only the same day as my works dinner and dance which starts at 6!! There no way i will get from Thurrock to Maldon after karting has finished.

If any of you mates (Scotty or duck) want to take my place then i will offer a discount on the price ive paid. Say Â£25 instead of Â£36?

Let me know. I would have only slowed your team own as i am a fat bloater!!

Sorry guys!

Nathan,

If you dont get 45 people do i get a refund????


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

renton

if i dont get 45 people then yes it will be canceled and everyone will be reunded.

its looking like i will have 45 though.

if scotty or the duck can add a person that would be great
if not another option is that they split the extra cost between them and just run a 2 man team.... or if all that fails i will try to find an extra person from one of the other forums.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

jedi-knight83 said:


> renton
> 
> if i dont get 45 people then yes it will be canceled and everyone will be reunded.
> 
> ...


Cheers Nathan,

Im guttted im going to miss this. I was thinking about cancelling my works do but that has cost me mre than 36 quid!

Chris


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

no worry.

i'll probably be arranging another one later in the year aswell so you can always come to that


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

scotty and duck... there is a guy from the corrado forum called krish needs a team... do you want to race with him???


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I waiting on a response from my mate. I'll advise once I've got his decision. Thanks.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

My mate is now confirmed. Sorry for the delay. He let me know he's up for it from Thailand. :roll:

He's back in a few days and will pay then.

Name : Andy Fielder


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> My mate is now confirmed. Sorry for the delay. He let me know he's up for it from Thailand. :roll:
> 
> He's back in a few days and will pay then.
> 
> Name : Andy Fielder


Scotty,

As i cant go and have already paid my money, (Nathan (jedi-knight83) will confirm this) can you arrange to pay me the money, i can pick it up from you if that is easier for you. Even better sort it out at the next LEEK meet if your able to make it.

Cheers

Chris

PS Nathan, can you update page 1 with payment status. or confirm to Scotty i have paid my money and that his mate will take my place, so he can be sure i have already paid.

Cheers


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

renton72 said:


> :lol: PS Nathan, can you update page 1 with payment status. or confirm to Scotty i have paid my money and that his mate will take my place, so he can be sure i have already paid.


Yeah you should Nathan as he's a dodgy fecker!! 

No probs. I'll want a receipt though! :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Yeah you should Nathan as he's a dodgy fecker!!
> 
> No probs. I'll want a receipt though! :lol:


 :lol: :wink: Cheers Scotty.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

excellent... he's all paid up. i'll change the name on the list.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks... All spaces have now been filled

See everyone on the day of the race.

dont forget.... DONT MISS BRIEFING


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

i need 2 people to make up a team after some others let me down and pulled out last minute.

can you help? i would need payment before the end of the week.

thanks


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You guys who didn't go missed out on some huge fun. It wasn't very cold and it was raining which meant is was just so good!

Talk about RWD fun! I was only on track for a total of 30mins but I enjoyed it as much as some recent track days. Playing with criminal understeer swapping to massive oversteer on a course with undulations, fast crests, slow hairpins etc was just superb.

Ok it looked like carnage with people spinning off all over the place but that made it more fun judging where to aim your kart as it was obvious who and when they were going to go off.

I've promised not to comment on the Ducks driving. :wink:

p.s. Many thanks to the Jedi! 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

A 0'53 ?!?! That's a blinding lap!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I can't help it if i get overcome with red mist.....But i agree great fun. Spinning down the track was [smiley=dude.gif]. And n every corner come to think of it. 

Thanks Jedi it was good fun.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

thanks scotty. the 53.26 was ok i guess given the conditions. Luckily i picked it up quite quickly and the conditions didnt change atall through the race so it was just a case of finding the limits of each corner.

I was hampered by yellow flag after yellow flag on my second stint otherwise i was aiming for a sub 50seconder.

I'll get to organising another one for mid may or early june i reckon.

thanks again for comign and supporting the race. The more the merrier ....... oh and it makes it a hell of alot easier to organise


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> thanks scotty. the 53.26 was ok i guess given the conditions. Luckily i picked it up quite quickly and the conditions didnt change atall through the race so it was just a case of finding the limits of each corner.
> 
> I was hampered by yellow flag after yellow flag on my second stint otherwise i was aiming for a sub 50seconder.
> 
> ...


When you got hampered with yellow flags was it the last 15 minutes leading up to the chequered flag....Used that as my excuse for going slow on the last session. But Scotty doesnt believe me


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you keep on with this sort of talk I'll post the analysis sheet :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> If you keep on with this sort of talk I'll post the analysis sheet :roll:


Just as longs you tell the truth and make sure you tell everyone that i went out on the first and third session :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > If you keep on with this sort of talk I'll post the analysis sheet :roll:
> ...


hehehe If you're gonna lie, try and get it right! I think you want the times of the first and fourth session! :roll: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Doh :lol:


----------

